# Google Splash Screen?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking to replace the stock HTC splash screen with just a simple black one that says Google on it...I have the new Nexus boot animation so want to make it look like all nexus ...anyone know where I can find it or anyone know how to make it...

something similar to this:


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Read the thread below, there's a link to a tool you can use if you wish to make one:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/21317-Splash-screen

*Sent from Thunderbolt*


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Read the thread below, there's a link to a tool you can use if you wish to make one:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...7-Splash-screen
> 
> *Sent from Thunderbolt*


All I see is a link to a code...a little over my head


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> All I see is a link to a code...a little over my head


Visit the XDA thread from the link at the bottom, there's more information there.

*Sent from Thunderbolt*


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Visit the XDA thread from the link at the bottom, there's more information there.
> 
> *Sent from Thunderbolt*


There is a thread on XDA where you can request a splash screen so I will try that


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

CC268 said:


> There is a thread on XDA where you can request a splash screen so I will try that


Really against getting your hands dirty? I can't imagine making a splash screen is difficult.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> Really against getting your hands dirty? I can't imagine making a splash screen is difficult.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


No, but haven't reinstalled photoshop on my computer and its best for re sizing images...too lazy to find it and put it back on I suppose


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

CC268 said:


> No, but haven't reinstalled photoshop on my computer and its best for re sizing images...too lazy to find it and put it back on I suppose


Quite true. Just giving ya a hard time









Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> Quite true. Just giving ya a hard time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the splash screen made so everything is good now


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Care to upload it? You know what they say(Can't believe I found a use for this)...


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

coggy9 said:


> Care to upload it? You know what they say(Can't believe I found a use for this)...


here you go

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1006999&page=62

Post #618


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you sharing/posting this.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------

